# Windows Xp keyboard Shortcuts Overview



## topgear (Dec 23, 2007)

*General keyboard shortcuts :*

*Press:*CTRL+C
*To:*Copy

*Press:*CTRL+X
*To:*Cut

*Press:*CTRL+V
*To:*Paste

*Press:*CTRL+Z
*To:*Undo

*Press:*DELETE
*To:*Delete

*Press:*SHIFT+DELETE
*To:*Delete selected item permanently without placing the
item in the Recycle Bin

*Press:*CTRL while dragging an item
*To:*Copy selected item.

*Press:*CTRL+SHIFT while dragging an item
*To:*Create shortcut to selected item.

*Press:*F2
*To:*Rename selected item. 

*Press:*CTRL+RIGHT ARROW
*To:*Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next word.

*Press:*CTRL+LEFT ARROW
*To:*Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous word.

*Press:*CTRL+DOWN ARROW
*To:*Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next paragraph.

*Press:*CTRL+UP ARROW
*To:*Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous paragraph.

*Press:*CTRL+SHIFT with any of the arrow keys
*To:*Highlight a block of text. 

*Press:*SHIFT with any of the arrow keys
*To:*Select more than one item in a window or on the desktop
or select text within a document.

*Press:*CTRL+A
*To:*Select all. 

*Press:*F3
*To:*Search for a file or folder.

*Press:*ALT+ENTER
*To:*View properties for the selected item. 

*Press:*ALT+F4
*To:*Close the active item, or quit the active program.

*Press:*ALT+Enter
*To:*Displays the properties of the selected object.

*Press:*ALT+SPACEBAR
*To:*Opens the shortcut menu for the active window.

*Press:*CTRL+F4
*To:*Close the active document in programs that allow you
to have multiple documents open simultaneously.

*Press:*ALT+TAB
*To:*Switch between open items.

*Press:*ALT+ESC
*To:*Cycle through items in the order they were opened.

*Press:*F6
*To:*Cycle through screen elements in a window or on the desktop.

*Press:*F4
*To:*Display the Address bar list in My Computer or Windows Explorer.

*Press:*SHIFT+F10
*To:*Display the shortcut menu for the selected item.

*Press:*ALT+SPACEBAR
*To:*Display the System menu for the active window. 

*Press:*CTRL+ESC
*To:*Display the Start menu.

*Press:*ALT+Underlined letter in a menu name or Underlined letter
in a command name on an open menu Carry out the corresponding command.
*To:*Display the corresponding menu. 


*Press:*F10
*To:*Activate the menu bar in the active program.

*Press:*RIGHT ARROW
*To:*Open the next menu to the right, or open a submenu.

*Press:*LEFT ARROW
*To:*Open the next menu to the left, or close a submenu.

*Press:*F5
*To:*Refresh the active window.

*Press:*BACKSPAC
*To:*View the folder one level up in My Computer or Windows Explorer.

*Press:*ESC
*To:*Cancel the current task.

*Press:*SHIFT
*To:*when you insert a CD into the CD-ROM drive Prevent
the CD from automatically playing.

######################################################################################

*Dialog box keyboard shortcuts :*

*Press:*CTRL+TAB
*To:*Move forward through tabs.

*Press:*CTRL+SHIFT+TAB
*To:*Move backward through tabs.

*Press:*TAB
*To:*Move forward through options.

*Press:*SHIFT+TAB
*To:*Move backward through options.

*Press:*ALT+Underlined letter
*To:*Carry out the corresponding command or select the corresponding option.

*Press:*ENTER
*To:*Carry out the command for the active option or button.

*Press:*SPACEBAR
*To:*Select or clear the check box if the active option is a check box.

*Press:*Arrow keys
*To:*Select a button if the active option is a group of option buttons.

*Press:*F1
*To:*Display Help.

*Press:*F4
*To:*Display the items in the active list.

*Press:*BACKSPACE
*To:*Open a folder one level up if a folder
is selected in the Save As or Open dialog box. 

#####################################################################################

*Windows Key Related keyboard shortcuts :*

*Press:*Windows Key
*To:*Display or hide the Start menu.

*Press:*Windows Key+BREAK
*To:*Display the System Properties dialog box.

*Press:*Windows Key+D
*To:*Show the desktop.

*Press:*Windows Key+M
*To:*Minimize all windows.

*Press:*Windows Key+Shift+M
*To:*Restores minimized windows.

*Press:*Windows Key+E
*To:*Open My Computer.

*Press:*Windows Key+F
*To:*Search for a file or folder. 

*Press:*CTRL+Windows Key+F
*To:*Search for computers.

*Press:*Windows Key+F1
*To:*Display Windows Help.

*Press:*Windows Key+L
*To:*Lock your computer if you are connected to a network domain,
or switch users if you are not connected to a network domain.

*Press:*Windows Key+R
*To:*Open the Run dialog box.

*Press:*Windows Key+U
*To:*Open Utility Manager.

######################

*Accessibility keyboard shortcuts :*

*Press:*Right SHIFT for eight seconds
*To:*Switch FilterKeys on and off.

*Press:*Left ALT +left SHIFT +PRINT SCREEN
*To:*Switch High Contrast on and off.

*Press:*Left ALT +left SHIFT +NUM LOCK
*To:*Switch MouseKeys on and off.

*Press:*SHIFT five times
*To:*Switch StickyKeys on and off.

*Press:*NUM LOCK for five seconds
*To:*Switch ToggleKeys on and off.

#############################

*Windows Explorer keyboard shortcuts :*

*Press:*END
*To:*Display the bottom of the active window.

*Press:*HOME
*To:*Display the top of the active window.

*Press:*NUM LOCK+ASTERISK on numeric keypad (*)
*To:*Display all subfolders under the selected folder.

*Press:*NUM LOCK+PLUS SIGN on numeric keypad (+)
*To:*Display the contents of the selected folder.

*Press:*NUM LOCK+MINUS SIGN on numeric keypad (-)
*To:*Collapse the selected folder.

*Press:*LEFT ARROW
*To:*Collapse current selection if it's expanded, or select parent folder.

*Press:*RIGHT ARROW
*To:*Display current selection if it's collapsed, or select first subfolder.

########################################################################

*This whole compilation took about 35 minutes of my precious time .*

Source : Windows Xp Pro SP2 Help Center


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 24, 2007)

many time posted on this section.
just search the forum.
THREAD REPORTED.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

No thread is exactly similar to this one in this section


----------



## nvidia (Dec 26, 2007)

^^Nice list. Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ My Pleasure


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 26, 2007)

good one.........
but posted so many times


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 26, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41766 this thread


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ but that .txt file is a mixed bag & mine is specefic to winxp keyboard shortcuts only


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 26, 2007)

it contains ur posted things that means already posted in this forum.


----------



## sudharsan (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks boss nice post


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

even repeated, good post


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks buddies


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

donot know why mods donot close this post.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2008)

gr8 job bro its easy to learn


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2008)

^^My Pleasure


----------

